# Trolling motor placement - Native SUV



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Any reason not to put it on the port side?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

port side bow mount drops TM on starboard side--pole should not be a problem


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Surfn, I was just trying to avoid having the trolling motor on the same side as my dominant fly casting direction. Most times the trolling motor would be deployed while casting or not installed at all (while poling) so it wouldn't be in the way, but there are other times when I am on anchor while dredging deep for tarpon. Just wanted to see if anyone set their's up that way or if there were problems doing so that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Got it.. Makes sense.
However, the mount on our SUV is on the port side.. and as noted above the trolling motor deploys slightly to starboard.  I took a look, and it seems to me that if this were reversed it would in fact crowd or otherwise complicate your access to the push pole when the trolling motor is in the stowed position. Interesting consideration, although I am not a fly fisherman.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> Got it.. Makes sense.
> However, the mount on our SUV is on the port side.. and as noted above the trolling motor deploys slightly to starboard.  I took a look, and it seems to me that if this were reversed it would in fact crowd or otherwise complicate your access to the push pole when the trolling motor is in the stowed position.  Interesting consideration, although I am not a fly fisherman.


Thanks for taking a look. I'll take a quick look at it too when I get ready to install but probably end up with it on the port side and just leave the troller at home for those anchoring days.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

